# Financial requirements for uk spouse visa



## Shaz82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi every one...I am new in this forum please help me.i have few questions regarding financial requirements for spouse visa.my wife is British citizen and currently running a business,she is self employed and sole trader.we started our business in Jan 2013.we married in uk few month ago now i came back my home country because my student visa expired.can some body tell me is 18600 required to meet the requirements,is this income is gross or net? Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a gross..


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

Shaz82 said:


> Hi every one...I am new in this forum please help me.i have few questions regarding financial requirements for spouse visa.my wife is British citizen and currently running a business,she is self employed and sole trader.we started our business in Jan 2013.we married in uk few month ago now i came back my home country because my student visa expired.can some body tell me is 18600 required to meet the requirements,is this income is gross or net? Thanks


Hi there!

My husband is a self-employed teacher in the UK, and we applied for my fiancee visa and my spousal leave to remain recently, so I know how confusing it can be to use self-employed income to meet the financial requirement!

Your wife will need to be able to show a financial year's worth of required information, so if she became self-employed just this past January, you're going to have a difficult time applying before the end of this current financial year next April. I'm assuming she's already registered with HMRC as self-employed and you will need an accountant at some point in the future before you apply.

To answer your question, the income she'll need to show is at least 18,600 GBP *net *(if you're applying using information from only the latest financial year, or you can use an average of the last two financial years, if that average meets the requirement). Her non-taxable expenses will _not_ count as part of the financial requirement to sponsor you. The verbage used by the UKBA is confusing, as they talk about gross income, but it does say on page 44 that non-taxable expenses will not be counted as part of the financial requirement, which means your partner's net income is what is counted. (http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary)

She will also need to be able to provide her submitted self-assessment tax return, an SA300 or SA302 (an SA302 can be requested from HMRC), proof she's paying her Class 2 National Insurance contributions and a year's worth of bank statements (personal and business bank statements, if they exist). With our application, we also sent in my husband's Statement of Account from HMRC. There's other information from an accountant that is required, but what kind is dependent on the nature of your wife's business.

I hope this is helpful, and good luck!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A word of explanation about net and gross.
In case of employed income, it's gross earnings before tax, national insurance and other deductions such as pension contribution.
For self-employed income, it's taxable profit before tax has been paid. To get to taxable profit, you take away allowable expenses from your gross profit.


----------



## Shaz82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank u so much for your kind and detailed information.my wife has accountant,who already submitted accounts for last year(because she started business in jan 2013,accountant made accounts only from jan to April).next accounts will b submit in April 2014?one more thing can we apply before this or shall we wait till April?is there any chance that we can apply before April for spouse visa?thanks for your help,it is appreciated


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You may be able to apply in January if the accounts are made up from Jan to Jan, but else you have to wait till April at the earliest.
Self-employment income is far more restrictive and hedged by conditions than employed income, unfortunately.


----------



## Shaz82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi there,hope you all well.once you have showed minimum income 18600 and you granted a spouse visa.do you still need to show 18600 for following years until you get indefinate leave to remain or you just only have to show it for once.regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only when renewing in 30 months, and then again for ILR in 5 years. Your income can be lower in other years.


----------



## Shaz82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for your every help.its highly appreciated,can you please tell me that my wife is sole trader self employed.she dnt have accept credit cards and bank cards for payments,because she don't have card machine.she accept only cash and cheques.can you please tell us that,shall we deposit shop sale in bank on daily baisis or on weekly baisis?and how much shall we deposit in bank on daily or on weekly to meet the 18600.second thing my wife don't have separate account for business purpose,she is using same bank account for domestic and business,is that ok?regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

She must have a fully made up account for 12 months, self-assessment statement, confirmation from her accountant, registration as self-employed with HMRC and a host of other documents. Weekly credit is ok, provided it's fully documented through bank statement.
Read and share with her accountant:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary Section 9.


----------

